# Happy Birthday Elphaba



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

21 again hon eh?

Have a great one....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Happy birthday Elphaba.




andy, where was my birthday thread?
I'm jealous


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well if you don't advertise, you don't get....


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Many Happy returns Elphaba, hope you have a blast


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Madam Elphaba, I've wished you a happy birthday eleswhere ( ) but I'll send you birthday wishes on here too.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

happy birthday so ..... shall i wear my tuxedo with rose and davidoff parfum...with lip smackers and some red wine ..... so Elp ... where shall we meet?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)




----------

